

Startup Quote: Mark Zuckerberg, co-founder, Facebook - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1624569753

======
raychancc
Move fast and break things. Unless you are breaking stuff, you are not moving
fast enough.

\- Mark Zuckerberg

<http://startupquote.com/post/1624569753>

~~~
raychancc
If I am correct, this should be the motto of Facebook. Correct me if I am
wrong. Thanks.

------
pepsi_can
Any one care to elaborate on what this quote means exactly? What is meant by
"break things"? Or by "move fast"?

